# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Pronunciation question

## Бармалей

How would you pronounce the last name Przeworksi, Polish native speakers (ie Kamka  ::  )? Like Джев*о*рски in Russian or Javorski in English?

----------


## Оля

Разве не *Пш*еворски?

----------


## TATY

> Разве не *Пш*еворски?

 Rz = Ж 
But I believe that it devoices to Ш (sz) here, so Пшеворски is probably right.

----------


## Оля

> Rz = Ж

 Я знаю. Но здесь перед rz стоит глухая "p", поэтому звук оглушается.

----------


## Оля

Kamka, does it sound this way?

----------


## chaika

пшеворски 
Слушайте произношение krzyk здесь http://www.apronus.com/learnpolish/advpolishaudio.htm

----------


## Бармалей

Great. Thanks everyone!

----------


## kamka

Оля - that was perfect, wouldn't have done it better myslef  ::

----------

